# Tristan und Isolde- 1 more time!



## Chi_townPhilly

The Metropolitan Opera's Saturday afternoon broadcast for 6 December 2008 will be Wagner's *Tristan und Isolde*- this time under the baton of Daniel Barenboim. These performances will be Barenboim's first ever appearances at the Old Horseshoe.

It's hard to imagine that it will achieve the level of this performance, but I will be tuning in nonetheless!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Has there been a decent Tristan und Isolde staged since 2008?


----------



## Granate

Fritz! Stop!


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ That is weird. But you make a good point. I am stupid for Tristan und Isolde. It is a stupidly blissful feeling just listening to this symphonic musical drama over and over.


----------



## Woodduck

When I first got to know _Tristan_ I was so obsessed that it scared me. I felt I'd be punished for it, as if I were having an illicit affair. I was sixteen then. What's your excuse?


----------



## regnaDkciN

Chi_townPhilly said:


> The Metropolitan Opera's Saturday afternoon broadcast for 6 December 2008 will be Wagner's *Tristan und Isolde*- this time under the baton of Daniel Barenboim. These performances will be Barenboim's first ever appearances at the Old Horseshoe.
> 
> It's hard to imagine that it will achieve the level of this performance, but I will be tuning in nonetheless!


So how _was_ that performance almost ten years ago? :lol:


----------

